# Velvia 100F Crossed



## AnalogRVA (Sep 18, 2009)

I was really surprised by the red and warm orange tones I got by crossing this expired role of Fuji Velvia 100F. Usually color shifts tend to be towards the blue and blue/green side.

Any one else have experience crossing this film?


----------



## compur (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool -- love it!


----------



## terri (Sep 26, 2009)

I've never crossed this film, so can't comment on color shift expectations. Maybe it went warm because it was expired?

That said, I hope you're happy with what you got here. They look stunning to me. I especially like the last one. 

Good stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## CSR Studio (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like they had a problem with their bleach. I like the effect tho!


----------



## TuxXtreme (Sep 28, 2009)

No experience on crossing, but it really looks stunning


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 23, 2010)

what camera did you use?


----------



## ChadHillPhoto (Feb 4, 2010)

Sweet! I have never crossed Velvia but this is very cool!!!


----------

